

Harvard Admissions Needs ‘Moneyball for Life’ - 001sky
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/06/21/opinion/sunday/harvard-admissions-needs-moneyball-for-life.html

======
igonvalue
It's a funny article, but I was actually disappointed that the sincere
question of how to "moneyball" college admissions was not explored. I don't
think there exists much evidence that college admissions officers at places
like Harvard add much value beyond merely sorting students by grades and test
scores (which themselves are highly predictive of future performance). My
suspicion is that admissions officers have about as much predictive acumen as
active fund managers (i.e., not very much), but I would be interested to see
this tested empirically.

